# Progressions - Thematic Mix



## RobertWulfman (Jul 23, 2015)

Been wanting to make this for months and finally got it together. This is a new thematic DJ mix, my first one since late 2013 http://bit.ly/1VCsoow 

Also available on Beatport Mixes: http://btprt.dj/1JhXNb5

Feedback would always be appreciated, I was having some trouble with ableton's warping algorithms taking the punch away from tracks and the vocal that comes in during the later part of Man Of Dust was someone on youtube performing a cover so I had to warp, tune and process it myself. Would be good to see what you think of those aspects.


----------

